# Cockchafer.



## Bios. (Jun 14, 2012)

It took me ages to get some shots that I liked of this guy, these beetles are really cool to watch but it was hard to capture that character. The antennae are in front of the eyes from most angles and to get the antenna and eyes in focus you pretty much have to shoot from underneath. To get the full body shot was also difficult because they are so large (over an inch long) the distance from the camera made the flash quite harsh even with my diffuser. I improvised a larger diffuser using an A3 sheet of paper and placed an A4 piece of paper underneath as a reflector.

Crits/comments appreciated.

Thanks.

#1



Cockchafer by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr 

#2



Cockchafer by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

#3



Cockchafer by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## castroincome (Jun 14, 2012)

The bottom one is awesome, what was in the background by the way if it's a perfect brown is it a wall or did you use something as a backdrop?


----------



## Bios. (Jun 15, 2012)

It was my desk, tacky fake pine veneer stuff. Took me a while to find something suitable, green just didn't seem to work.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 15, 2012)

Like them all but love #1


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 15, 2012)

All are very nice, but #3 is splendid. Wow. Well, so is #1. hehe..


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

NIce set.. you showed him off very well! Love the antennae!


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh WOW. Just a super set. #3 is my fav by far.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, really cool! Love the first two especially!

One does wonder: how does a bug get a name like a cockchafer? What exactly does that thing DO???
Never mind. Please don't tell me.


----------



## nmoody (Jun 15, 2012)

These are great, I especially like #3. Nice work!


----------



## EDL (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol, sm4him, I was wonering that too!  Somehow I think if some guy gets one in his drawers the name would make sense!


----------



## Bios. (Jun 16, 2012)

A quick internet search solved that one:

http://www.habitas.org.uk/invertebrateireland/invertofmonth_cockchafer.html

"The name "Cockchafer" is Old English for "big beetle" while "Kafer" is German for "beetle"."

Does this mean cock is old english for big?


----------

